# lets see your bows



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

The diamond iceman


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Hoyt Carbon Element









My Bowtech D350 (sold)









My Hoyt Carbon Matrix


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

2011 contender elite
2010 contender elite


----------



## Hoyt_Man_32 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

2010 Pse Vendetta XL and a 2010 Elite XLR


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I got some good pics of me and my ve+ in vegas I'll throw up in the next day or two


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

My 2010 Athens accomplice 34



















And my dads new 2011 Athens Accomplice 32 (just set it up yesterday)


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll get some pics up later on, there are some on my profile. And I have to readjust my nock point on my bowstring since I think my d-loop slipped since I am consistently shooting low and it gets worse the further away I am from the target and when I nock an arrow the arrow is tilted down more than normal so I guess my d-loop slipped or something like that.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

http://economicalarchery.webs.com/galleryofmyworks.htm

Some of the bows I built in the last year or so. I'm shoting the dark-risered hybrid at the bottom right now.


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

kegan said:


> http://economicalarchery.webs.com/galleryofmyworks.htm
> 
> Some of the bows I built in the last year or so. I'm shoting the dark-risered hybrid at the bottom right now.


Awsome job with the bows


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is one of mine.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

kebees4 said:


> Here is one of mine.


That looks wicked!


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

*Hoyts*

Hoyts


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

thats sweet lookin


kebees4 said:


> Here is one of mine.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Not bad. Especially if you consider all of these bows have training wheels:wink:


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

top: 2010 martin firecat tr1
bottom: 2008 PSE whitetail obsession


----------



## leecountyarcher (Jul 27, 2009)

need-a-bow said:


> Not bad. Especially if you consider all of these bows have training wheels:wink:


i bet your group usually looks like your icon


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

leecountyarcher said:


> i bet your group usually looks like your icon


salt


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

heres my bow


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

leecountyarcher said:


> i bet your group usually looks like your icon


Sorta. I always get the middle at least once. Never off the target. And no I dont use sights, stabs, rests, etc.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

leecountyarcher said:


> i bet your group usually looks like your icon


Jealous cause you cant shoot a stick bow?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Elite, I'm always looking to improve.

leecountyarcher- have you ever seen an experienced traditional archer shoot?


----------



## colio13 (Jan 20, 2011)

mathews DXT/ z7 xtreme


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have that nice of pictures of my bow on this computer. Heres one of my Switchback that I used to have and heres a picture of my Z7 with the last deer I shot with it, the only changes are that now I have the Axcel sight on it and not the Viper and I have a regular S-coil stab. instead of the mini s-coil.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

okay that was a bad picture of my Z7, heres a better one, and that's a 60 yard group with it one day, I hate it when I drop one by a little bit!


----------



## xtreme_28 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Bloody xtreme*

my new setup for 2011 and beyond.........


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

nice looking xtreme, when did they start coming out with colored mokey tails. I may have to get some green ones for my Z7.


----------



## mnhunter. (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is my Limited Edition Z7 xtreme.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Bows*

carbon matrix
Bowtech Specialist


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

*My ELEMENT!*

she's a sweet shooter!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

2010 Z7























Thats my DIY stabilizer. 7 oz


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Nobody shooting stickbows?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the only bow I have currently my invasion should be here this week.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

here is my attack i just bought off here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1434574&highlight=bear+attack


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i just bought the bow bare


----------

